# Kreeda Launches 'Dance Mela' Indian Game



## CadCrazy (Oct 17, 2007)

*www.kreeda.com/articles/images/QG04.jpg
  *www.kreeda.com/articles/images/QG06.jpg 
*www.kreeda.com/articles/images/QG10.jpg


Kreeda Games, an online mass multi-player games company, has launched  
'Dance Mela', a mass multi-player online dance game. 

'Dance Mela' is a song-and-dance game with some of the latest Bollywood- and international- tracks, and the hippest dance moves weaved into it.

Players can select and customize their 3D avatars, through whom they can chat, shop, and dance with friends across the country. 

'Dance Mela' offers 'Beginners Dance Classes' for first-timers, where dance teachers guide you through the steps. A couple of dance classes down the line, and you are ready to join the dancing rooms, where you get to meet other dancers and interact with newer people. 

In 'Dance Mela', you get to boogie to foot thumping numbers, compete with each other, participate in contests, and so on. 

There are scrolling arrows that appear on the screen once any song starts. The idea is to match these with the corresponding fixed arrows at the top to keep on dancing. Gamers need to get their timing and their moves right to survive the game. 

There's also the added attraction of a dance mat through which the game can be played, making it more interactive and fun. 

'Dance Mela' can run on low-end machines, and does not need very high Internet connection speeds. The basic requirement is installation of a graphics card. And, there are no 'lag' problems associated with the game. 

'Dance Mela' can be downloaded for free from www.dancemela.com. Else, the game CD can be purchased from leading retail stores. 

Source


----------



## max_demon (Oct 27, 2007)

This games is very good . digit members , download this game and play . my nick is maxdemon

*dancemela.kreeda.com/download/DanceMela_V2_0.zip

*www.download.com/danceMELA/3000-2099-10744796.html?part=dl-danceMELA&subj=uo&tag=button

 REQUIREMENTS

Celeron 2 GHz

512 MB RAM

64 MB 3D Card

OS
98/ME/2000/XP


----------

